# Huanyang VFD



## ironmonger (Jul 30, 2014)

I know this is an inexpensive VFD, and my problem is minor, but here it is.

I was able to succesfully program the 3 HP HY VFD that is running a 2 HP motor on my Harrison L5. The programing is not too different from my 3 HP Motortronics running a grinder, but I have used the HY manual to the best of my ability to follow it. 

I have forward and reverse working on a remote switch, and the remote speed control is functioning. I have the lower and upper speeds functioning but I cannot enable the Estop or the reset function.

The forward function is accomplished with a switch closure, as is the reverse function. I was able to  use the old control switch after rewiring it into a SPDT center off switch, and that part is fine. 

It's not that I can't live without the estop, but it would make the buttons that I mounted more useful.
From the diagram that I used to successfully wire the Forward-Reverse controls one would assume that a simple switch closure would engage the estop function, as holding the contact closed causes forward operation until the switch contact is opened. Bringing the Estop control lead to ground does nothing.I would have thought that the Estop would be engaged by grounding that contact. Not so much. 

If anyone has any insight on this it would be appreciated. 

As I said, the lathe functions right now, and if I never get the estop and after that the reset to operate I can still use the lathe, but It would be nice...

paul


----------



## den-den (Jul 30, 2014)

I have not set up a Huanyang VFD and don't have a copy of the manual.  I do not understand why you are trying to ground the lead.  From your description, it sounds like you just have to open the circuit between this lead and what I assume is a common connection for the inputs.


----------



## JimDawson (Jul 30, 2014)

Grounding the E-Stop does not seem correct.  I would think that you would want to have the E-Stop in series with the common control supply on the VFD.  Having said that, this still is not a true E-Stop.

The E-Stop should cut main power to the VFD to be a true E-Stop.  Normally this is done with a contactor (relay) ahead of the VFD in the main power line that is controlled by the E-Stop button, and in most cases is a two switch system where there is a Control Power button to turn it on, and an E-Stop button to turn it off.  That way the system does not power up when you pull out the E-stop, you also have to push the Control Power button.  In OSHA terms, this is called a Prior Act, in other words, do you really mean to turn it on.


----------



## ironmonger (Jul 30, 2014)

This VFD has 6 programmable inputs, any one of which can be brought to a common 7th terminal, which I loosely referred to as 'ground', to execute the command that each input is programed with. Cutting the power to the vfd might have untoward consequences. In the case of the forward and reverse commands, the contact needs to be closed and held there to keep the motor running. Opening this circuit with an Estop button would stop the system but it would power up again as soon as the button is relapsed, unlike a mechanical latching relay system as the switch that is used to run the system forward or reverse would still be in the operational or closed position.

 This Estop is a software function and can be 'reset with a separate key closure after it is executed. This Estop can be used with Mach3 and other external programs as well as local mechanicals signals. 

paul


----------



## JimDawson (Jul 30, 2014)

ironmonger said:


> This VFD has 6 programmable inputs, any one of which can be brought to a common 7th terminal, which I loosely referred to as 'ground', to execute the command that each input is programed with. Cutting the power to the vfd might have untoward consequences. In the case of the forward and reverse commands, the contact needs to be closed and held there to keep the motor running. Opening this circuit with an Estop button would stop the system but it would power up again as soon as the button is relapsed, unlike a mechanical latching relay system as the switch that is used to run the system forward or reverse would still be in the operational or closed position.
> 
> This Estop is a software function and can be 'reset with a separate key closure after it is executed. This Estop can be used with Mach3 and other external programs as well as local mechanicals signals.
> 
> paul




I took a look at the manual and I see what you are saying.  It looks like all you have to do is program the input terminal that you want to use for the E-Stop as 09.  Then when that terminal is connected to DCM it should trigger an E-Stop.  Then that can be reset by connecting the RST terminal to DCM.

It also looks like when using the 3-wire start method that the RUN should be momentary contact.  The FOR/REV would be maintained either open or closed depending on the desired direction, but the motor should not start until the RUN switch is closed.  I also suspect that to use the E-Stop function, that you would have to have a momentary RUN switch, else it might over ride the E_Stop.  The RST requirement should over ride the RUN signal, but it may not.


----------



## ironmonger (Jul 30, 2014)

Thanks Jim.

I think that at this time, the reuse of the REV-OFF-FOR switch is more desireable that rewiring the panel and replacing the switch. My present wiring method, while functional, seems to negate the Estop function.

I relocated the main disconnect from the rear of the lathe to an easily accessable location on the left side of the cabinet, and that will suffice for now.

I used to subscribe to the idea "If it aint broke, don't fix it", which might be good self-advise right now...  )

paul


----------



## DaveBP (Jul 31, 2014)

My Huanyang VFD burned up when I set the braking function to 3 seconds.  It was more than the small internal resistor bank could handle.  Tried to return it and got a run around.  Got a US made one which works fine, even with the brake function at 2 seconds.  Conclusion: you might be better off not trying to use the E-stop function on the Huanyang.


----------



## Swarf (Aug 4, 2014)

Hey fellas,
Are you referring to an 'emergency stop' when you say e-stop?
As I recently began my search for a VFD to operate 3ph equip. on 2ph power I recall some discussions about needing to add braking resistors for the e-stop function.These needing to be sized according to load for optimum effect (the included-if any, usually being too small) since braking is accomplished by shorting the windings (not to ground IIRC).
HTH
J


----------



## JimDawson (Aug 4, 2014)

Yes E-Stop = Emergency Stop.  Some of the smaller, cheaper VFDs have internal breaking resistors and have no provision for an external resistor.  They won't stop as fast as one with an external resistor.  The better units do have a provision for external resistors.  You are correct, the resistor is sized for the drive.

The E-Stop will still work, in that it cuts power to the motor, but may not stop the machine as fast as it would with external resistors.  No system will provide a near instant stop without providing mechanical breaking.

I recently worked a system that had 7 very high end, 15KW servo drives and it was all internally controlled with no external breaking resistors, not even sure how that one worked.  It did have a 150KW power supply that was common to all of the drives so maybe it had enough internal dissipation.


----------



## AlanR (Aug 4, 2014)

I think all Huanyang VFDs have terminals for braking resistors, all sizes of VFDs with the resistor sizes and ratings are listed in the manual I have. Without one you short the two terminals together. I have a 100 ohm, 300W one on mine, never had a problem with it and I have tried some pretty extreme settings.


----------



## ironmonger (Aug 5, 2014)

AlanR said:


> I think all Huanyang VFDs have terminals for braking resistors, all sizes of VFDs with the resistor sizes and ratings are listed in the manual I have. Without one you short the two terminals together. I have a 100 ohm, 300W one on mine, never had a problem with it and I have tried some pretty extreme settings.



Thanks Alan

Is the internal estop configured to 'trip' with a momentaty closing of the estop switch contact on the vfd or does it require the contact be held closed, as in a push pull emergency latching stop switch? I have no resistors added to the external contact, perhaps thats why the function does not work...

Does the condition, as I believe it may be, need to be canceled by the reset contact?

 I will add some external resistors. I have read that the boards can fry without them... what can it hurt to add them vs the bad side )

paul


----------



## DaveBP (Aug 5, 2014)

AlanR said:


> I think all Huanyang VFDs have terminals for braking resistors, all sizes of VFDs with the resistor sizes and ratings are listed in the manual I have. Without one you short the two terminals together. I have a 100 ohm, 300W one on mine, never had a problem with it and I have tried some pretty extreme settings.



Yes, this is true.  Mine did have provision for an external resistor bank to use, in addition to the internal one.  I relied on the internal one and it couldn't handle a fast braking setting.  Just warning others not to rely on the internal resistor bank for e-braking below about 5 seconds (will vary with your motor speed and rotating mass involved).


----------



## AlanR (Aug 5, 2014)

ironmonger said:


> Thanks Alan
> 
> Is the internal estop configured to 'trip' with a momentaty closing of the estop switch contact on the vfd or does it require the contact be held closed, as in a push pull emergency latching stop switch? I have no resistors added to the external contact, perhaps thats why the function does not work...


I haven't set up an E-Stop but I wired everything momentary contact except for the stop button which is a normally closed switch, open to stop. This lets me use the jog functions.

Before I added the braking resistor I'd get an overcurrent error if I tried to brake too fast but nothing broke.

I have a motor starter before the VFD so that's my E-Stop and overload protection.


----------



## Swarf (Aug 10, 2014)

AlanR said:


> I think all Huanyang VFDs have terminals for braking resistors, all sizes of VFDs with the resistor sizes and ratings are listed in the manual I have. Without one you short the two terminals together. *I have a 100 ohm, 300W one on mine*, never had a problem with it and I have tried some pretty extreme settings.


  Another important ingredient to the VFD resistor recipe,watts. While 300W seems extreme,I don't know what your using it on, the W rating is important.
 Where to much or little ohm rating can be a real problem too much W capacity won't hurt IIRC (maybe in the wallet).
 I had one all picked out after watching MrPete222 fuss with his,then I saw Shadon HKW' review of the SMVvector units & now IDK.
 I'll be hooking up to a 2hp BP clone (Taiwan-a very nice unit if I may say so) & thought I may also use it on a Walker Turner 3hp grinder (12" ?) since I can only run one machine at a time but IDK if I wanna fuss with programming each time I use a machine.
 HTH
 J


----------



## WDG (Feb 19, 2015)

I think Jim mentioned the OSHA standard for an E-Stop and it is important to denote the difference between a quick stop and an E-Stop.  I worked at a major corporation plant that had what they called an E-Stop wired thru an Allen Bradley PLC.  It finally bit them hard.  They immediately had to change all their machines over to a true E=Stop, one that dropped out the magnetic starter thru "hard wired circuit".  The module in the AB circuit stuck shut and when all of the buttons on the machine were pushed it kept on running.  They eventually had to pull a isolation disconnect to stop the machine and a lot of things happened then.  Fortunately, no one was hurt. E-Stop should always be "hard wired"!


----------



## mksj (Feb 20, 2015)

ironmonger said:


> Thanks Alan
> 
> Is the internal estop configured to 'trip' with a momentary closing of the estop switch contact on the vfd or does it require the contact be held closed, as in a push pull emergency latching stop switch? I have no resistors added to the external contact, perhaps that is why the function does not work...
> 
> ...



Recently did a VFD build for another member who had a Huanyang VFD. Manuals are definitely difficult to decipher. I have also read elsewhere that these units (? model) can fail when using the  internal braking aggressively. I used a 70 Ohm 300W resistor in the build ($18 on eBay) and the VFD brakes the lathe in ~2 seconds. Without the external braking resistor you will get an over voltage error with fast braking rates. In addition, when using very heavy chucks at high RPM, there is too much momentum in the system to stop the chuck in 1-2 seconds. With the Huanyang I use a 2 second brake time. It is also possible to program another VFD input to select a longer brake time if a heavy chuck is used.

E-Stop in the industrial work setting is a different animal then the hobby machinist, and has a redundancy mechanism. Using the E-stop command structure and input on the VFD terminals can have different results depending on the unit (power disconnect, free-run or emergency braking). The easiest way to implement it on the Huanyang VFD is to disconnect the DCM signal going to For/Rev command usually by interrupting power to the power latching relay. There is also the stop command:

PD024 STOP key
Set Range：0—1 Unit：1 Factory Setting：1
0：STOP invalid.
1：STOP valid.
This parameter set is only valid when PD001 is set to l or 2.
When the control mode is set for external terminals or communication control, STOP key on the
panel can be chosen to be valid or invalid. When choosing it as valid, STOP key can stop the
inverter in running. When it needs to restart, the former running signal must be released before
restarting the inverter.


PD026 Stopping Mode
Set Range：0—1 Unit：1 Factory Setting：0
Two stopping modes are available for the needs of different equipment.
0：Decelerating Stop
When PD030 is set to 0, DC braking is invalid. When DC braking is invalid, the inverter will
decelerate to the stopping frequency, and then stop outputs, and the motor will coast to stop. When
PD030 is set to any non-zero value, DC braking is valid, and the inverter will first decelerate to
the stopping frequency, and then stop by DC braking.
DC braking at stop is usually used for high position stop or for positioning control. It must be
noticed that frequent uses of DC braking will cause over-heat of the motor.
For the related parameters refer to PD028, PD031 and PD030.
1：Coasting Stop
When the inverter receives a STOP command, it will immediately stop output and the motor will
coast to stop. When the coasting stop mode is selected, DC braking is invalid.

You should be able to program the terminals as follows, and if the reset input is not responding, I would recheck the programming/input.


PD044 Multi-input 1（FOR function） Factory Setting： 02

PD045 Multi-input 2（REV function） Factory Setting： 03

PD046 Multi-input 3（RST function） Factory Setting： 10

PD047 Multi-input 4（SPH function） Factory Setting： 17

PD048 Multi-input 5（SPM function） Factory Setting： 18

PD049 Multi-input 6（SPL function） Factory Setting： 19


Set Range：00—32 Unit：No

00: Invalid. The terminal is set for empty to prevent false actions.

01: RUN Running. It can be combined with other terminals to compose multiple

control modes.

02: FOR Forward Rotation

03: REV Reverse Rotation

04: STOP Stopping

05: FOR/REV Switching of FOR/REV rotation

06: JOG Jogging

07: Jog FOR Rotation

08: Jog REV Rotation

09: Emergent Stop： Emergent stop. It can receive external emergent stop command or other

fault signals

10: RST Reset. This terminal can be used for reset after a fault is removed.


I use a Hitachi WJ200 VFD with a 1 second braking and an external braking resistor. The E-Stop button latches and disconnects power to the direction switches by breaking the circuit to the latching power relay and also signals the VFD to stop. This is done through a NC and a NO switch block on the E-Stop. Once the E-Stop switch is released, you need to do a power relay reset for the directional controls to operate. The most important part, is that rotation cannot spontaneous resume once the E-Stop is disengaged or the VFD is reset (i.e. direction switch must be in the stop position). There are different ways to wire this.


----------



## ironmonger (Feb 20, 2015)

Thanks for the info. As soon as it warms up a little I'll get back into the shop and try again.

paul


----------

